# Test riding La Pugsdozer



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

*Riding La Pugsdozer*

Bueno warp...cuando me la lleve a Tampico te aviso 

Hoy fue la primera rodada sobre las piedras de La Huasteca....me fallo el calculo en la presión de las llantas y la rodada no me duro mucho...y para rematar no me fui preparado para una reparación...como todo un novaton.

la rodada me sirvió para darme cuenta de algunas cosas...la principal: *la bici es too much fun!*

el proximo fin voy de nuevo, un poco mas temprano esta vez...el sol a medio día en MTY no estaba nada facil!...entre semana tratare de rodar en otro lado...espero poder hacerlo.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Felicidades, Martinsillo!!!

Te quedo chidisima y se ve que es de verdad muy divertida!

Y que fue lo que le paso a la llanta?? Fue un corte, pinchazo, etc?

Precisamente ahora que rode en Tampico me acorde de ti y tu Pugs... es lo unico que hubiera rodado encima del barro ese que me tope. Se hicieron unas donas de esas epicas con lo pegajoso del lodo. La unica oportunidad era con una rueda MUY ancha y de dibujo minimo como en la Pugs.

Si sigo por aca, pensare seriamente en una. Entre el lodo y la arena, se le sacaria mucho provecho.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

de verdad que sobre las piedras como las que te encuentras aqui en MTY se sentia como si fueras sobre un mega colchon de aire...buenisimo.

solo mordi la camara con el rin gracias a Dios...sin daño al rin o a la llanta... la cambie y la que saque la tengo en espera de parcharla...a 15USD cada camara no estan para desecharlas por cada pinchazo jeje


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

ayer hice mi primer bunny hop con la Pugs...voy a pesar la bici en cuanto pueda...la verdad pense que pesaria mas y no se siente tanto.

hoy que nuestro carro estaba en el taller y mi commuter ahorita esta parada...me vine con la pugs al trabajo!

estoy viendo si me escapo a una rodadita al salir de la oficina!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

martinsillo said:


> ayer hice mi primer bunny hop con la Pugs...voy a pesar la bici en cuanto pueda...la verdad pense que pesaria mas y no se siente tanto.
> 
> hoy que nuestro carro estaba en el taller y mi commuter ahorita esta parada...me vine con la pugs al trabajo!
> 
> estoy viendo si me escapo a una rodadita al salir de la oficina!


Que tal te fue de commute con la Pugs???

Que bueno que no fue nada serio lo de la camara! Un psi o menos mas y asunto arreglado.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

un poco extraño al principio, creo que sobre pavimento se siente mas la resistencia de las ruedotas...cuestion de acostumbrarse...aunque no planeo rodarla muy seguido en carretera 

lo malo realmente fue llevarme la ropa y el desayuno en una mochila tipo messenger...no podia con la espalda, ya estoy mal-acostumbrado a usar el rack para todo eso :lol:

ayer no pude rodar, me entregaron en el carro justo a la salida de la ofic...pero hoy ya esta todo planeado! si todo sale bien, esta noche un par de fotos! ire a probar los psi a usar


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

bueno no todo salió según lo planeado...primero, se me olvido la cámara...sorry 

segundo: me cai

y tercero: otro ponchazo!

El lugar: Rio Santa Catarina...para los de MTY o los que lo conocen...SI, EN el mero rio!   :thumbsup:

Sali de la oficina con las llantas bien infladas mientras rodaba en el pavimento...al llegar al Rio les baje un poco la presión, solo un poco...justo entrando, la caída...volé sobre el manubrio...claro asegurandome que a la bici no le pasara nada...a mi, un rasponsito en el codo, menos mal no había entrado a las piedras aun.

A penas me recobre y revise la bici...listo..adelante...rode como 200 a 300 metros y me di cuenta que aun le tenia que sacar aire a la llanta delantera...cuando le entraba a las piedras grandes sentía que la bici rebotaba gacho, me baje le saque un poco mas a la delantera y de allí en adelante todo fue super! :thumbsup: ... la gente que rodaba sobre la ciclovia se quedaba bien sacada de onda cuando me veía abajo! :lol: rocas chicas, medianas o grandes, todas las pasaba como si nada!

Cuando me regresaba decidí sacar un poco mas de aire a las llantas, para ver si se sentía un poco mas de flotabilidad...sobre las chicas y las medianas la flotabilidad se sentía mucho mejor, incluso las primeras se pasaban mucho mucho mejor...el problema: las grandes...mis 100Kg hicieron que nuevamente mordiera la cámara trasera  tuvimos que caminar como 2 Km hasta el carro. (mi esposa iba en su bici sobre la ciclovia)


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

Ayer volvi a ir al Rio Santa Catarina, cero pinchazos :thumbsup:

La noche anterior habia llovido a cantaros, lo que me dejo para las 6 de la tarde cuando sali de la oficina un nivel de agua excelente!

Que el sol se este ocultando a las 8:30 pm me da el suficiente tiempo para rodar al salir de la ofic, y ahora con la Pugs y el rio a 5 min de la ofic no tengo que perder tiempo ni tomar el carro para ir off road con mi bici!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

este videito fue en el Rio Santa Catarina...son unas tomas de mi rodada del post anterior...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

*Blood Calls*

y esta una pequeña historia de mi rodada de ayer tambien en el rio 

La Pugsdozer and I went to the river to check on the status after Alex (the hurricane)...

We were impressed to see everything converted in a big riverbed (I was riding in what it was a Golf field)



















we had some fun though...we even found some sand!










suddenly... La Pugdozer went crazy...totally out of control.

:skep:










of course!!










she went nuts!



















specially with her blood cousin...The Bulldozer:










she just couldn't contain herself :blush:










She ask them to join us and play...but they were resting after a full week of labor...they ask us to see their work instead:



















* I didn't say anything but, due to their job I wasn't able to keep riding on that side of the river


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Chidisimo!!!

Gracias por compartir!

Otra fotos de sus primos para inspirarse...


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

Por favor ya no postees, vas a hacer que me compre una madre de esas y me van a correr de la casa  

Saludos


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

:lol:

epa Fuentes, cuando terminas el post de las Barrancas?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

otro 






necesito un tripode nuevo para mis tomas...se me rompio en la ultima rodada


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

y les dejos unas fotillos:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

un videito de mi aventura de ayer...






una par de detalles mas en el blog


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow, martinsillo, maravilloso video !!!

Ecenografia y paisajes increibles, muy buenas tomas y musica cool.

Nada mas cruza el rio arriba de la pgugsdozer, con esas llantotas y un poco de Fé, si te lo avientas, al estilo San Pedro.

Saludos


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

*eee!!!*

chido!!! amonos al potosi!! pura piedra bola!! ahi si la vas a disfrutar !!
un abrazo!!!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

unas foticos y un videito para meterle un poco de bike content a la sección


----------

